# Bearing caps in the 07K 2.5l 5-cyl



## helvetesmaskinen (Jun 18, 2013)

*Just to be confirmed... The bearing caps in these engines, are they forged???*

Looks very much so... In the old five cyl they are cast...










The old cast in AAN/ABY/ADU/3B 2.2 they manage 800hp before breaking. That is 7 tons in a hydraulic press verified.

If these are forged one's they should stand much more stress!


----------



## helvetesmaskinen (Jun 18, 2013)

No one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

They are not forged but they are steel. They will be moderately stiffer then the cast caps which is what really matters with regard to bearing wear issues. They are stronger then a cast iron though.

The hardware is wimpy and so are the bearings- skinny little bi-metal bearings. No performance bearings available yet.


----------



## helvetesmaskinen (Jun 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They are not forged but they are steel. They will be moderately stiffer then the cast caps which is what really matters with regard to bearing wear issues. They are stronger then a cast iron though.
> 
> The hardware is wimpy and so are the bearings- skinny little bi-metal bearings. No performance bearings available yet.


Thanks!

Regarding to the bearings, the Calico ACL coated race bearings should be up for the task with the new stronger steel caps?

I'm looking to be the first to make a girdle for these 07K's as you don't have any  After all you can not use the 2 stage oilsump with the older Audi's becuse of the subframe, so let's make a dry sump pan to it also!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The 07k uses different main bearing journal sizes.


----------



## helvetesmaskinen (Jun 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The 07k uses different main bearing journal sizes.


Yes I know, they are more narrow. Just thought that they were these:

http://www.intengineering.com/calic...et-for-vw-audi-5-cylinder-001-extra-clearance

There must be some after market race bearings to this engine. If not, the RS3/TT-RS bearings should do quite well.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> They are not forged but they are steel. They will be moderately stiffer then the cast caps which is what really matters with regard to bearing wear issues. They are stronger then a cast iron though.
> 
> The hardware is wimpy and so are the bearings- skinny little bi-metal bearings. No performance bearings available yet.


Has this changed at all? Any aftermarket options available?

I know there are different color bearing options from the factory and these are etched in the block. Is the only option to get new oem bearings? 

If larger oil clearances are wanted, is the only option to polish/grind the crank journal?


----------

